# Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?



## Administrator (22. Juni 2006)

*Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Goddess (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*

Die "USK", "Unterhaltungssoftware Selbst Kontrolle", ist doch dazu da, eigenständig, und ohne "äussere Einflüsse" zu kontrollieren, und zu *bewerten* Die "BPSj" sorgt dafür, das Spiele auf dem Index landen, oder ganz einfach verboten werden. Wenn Schünemann die "USK" Bewertungen nicht passen, dann hat er eben Pech gehabt. Eine schärfere Kontrolle der "USK" von politischer Seite aus ist so sinnfrei, wie in der Wüste Heizungen verkaufen zu wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*

nein, ABER man sollte die händler usw. besser kontrollieren. und mehr aufklärung bei den eltern - und zwar durch vernünftige gamer, nicht durch hetzerische politiker...


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*



			
				Herbboy am 22.06.2006 01:44 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ABER man sollte die händler usw. besser kontrollieren. und mehr aufklärung bei den eltern - und zwar durch vernünftige gamer, nicht durch hetzerische politiker...



Das auf jeden Fall, nur glaube ich, würde heutzutage niemand auf einen Spieler hören  Wen ich mich so umhöre, gilt für die meisten immer das Wort eines Politikers oder einer "Wissens- bzw. Informationssendung" und wenn die sagen das ist böse, dann wird das geglaubt  

Wenn die jetzt einen Gamer vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen, der versucht ihnen etwas zu erklären, glaube ich kaum, dass die auf den hören würden - Eher würden sie ihn noch fertig machen  

Natürlich gilt dies nicht für jeden, aber es trifft wohl auf die meisten zu


----------



## TBrain (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*

Schon witzig wie sich plötzlich alle Spieler hinter die USK stellen *gg*


----------



## IXS (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*

Ich halte es für richtig, unsere Politiker besser zu kontrollieren


----------



## Goddess (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*



			
				TBrain am 22.06.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon witzig wie sich plötzlich alle Spieler hinter die USK stellen *gg*



Dabei ist diese USK doch genau auf der "Wellenlänge" von uns SpielerInnen. Shooter Fans, und das sogar im realen Leben, was kann Mensch da mehr erwarten. Im übrigen gibt die "USK" doch wirklich nur Alters-Einstufungen für Spiele ab, sie verbietet nichts. Dafür ist die "BPJs" zuständig, und auf deren Seite würde selbst auf das "betreiben" von Politiker hin keine SpielerInnen wechseln.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*



			
				TBrain am 22.06.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon witzig wie sich plötzlich alle Spieler hinter die USK stellen *gg*


Natürlich. Imo leisten die gute Arbeit und haben immer gute Arbeit geleistet.
Vor dem neuen Jugendschutzgesetz war die Einstufung ja nicht verbindlich. Und da war halt das Problem, dass die BPJS (heute ja BPJM) Spiele indizierte die von der USK ab16 eingestuft wurden, sowas ist nicht mehr möglich.

Das Problem ist nicht die USK, sondern eher folgende Situation:
16-jähriger geht in einen Laden um ein ab18 Spiel zu kaufen.
Verkäufer/in: Nein, dass ist ab18, das bekommst du nicht.
16-jähriger geht in den nächsten Laden (bzw. kommt später zu einer anderen Kassiererin)
Verkäufer/in: Das macht dann 40€



Spoiler



Hab ich aber auch so gemacht als ich nicht volljährig war *gesteh*


----------



## memphis76 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*



			
				Herbboy am 22.06.2006 01:44 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ABER man sollte die händler usw. besser kontrollieren. und mehr aufklärung bei den eltern - und zwar durch vernünftige gamer, nicht durch hetzerische politiker...


... oder durch "Informationssendungen" - wie Night_Wolf es schon sagte. Es ist doch so, dass viele Eltern Sendungen wie "Frontal 21" sehen, dieses für seriös halten - und ebenso logischerweise auch die dort veröffentlichten Themen und Daten - egal wie falsch und parteiisch diese auch sein mögen.

Ich stimme Herb im übrigen zu, dass nicht die USK, sondern vielmehr die Händler etc. besser kontrolliert werden und eben auch die Eltern sich durch mehr (korrekte) Informationsbeschaffung einen besseren Überblick über das Hobby ihres Kindes (= PC bzw. PC-Spiele) machen sollten.

Aber wann und ob überhaupt so etwas jemals passieren wird, steht wohl in den Sternen ...


----------



## Trancemaster (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 22.06.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 22.06.2006 01:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass ich "Informationssendungen" von öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern vertrauen kann, und ich brauchte ebenso erst das Beispiel der "Killerspiele" um eines besseren belehrt zu werden. 

Ich frage mich zudem, welche Maßstäbe Politiker bei solchen "Vorschlägen" immer ansetzen wollen: Ihre spießigen eigenen?!


----------



## STF (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*



			
				memphis76 am 22.06.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stimme Herb im übrigen zu, dass nicht die USK, sondern vielmehr die Händler etc. besser kontrolliert werden und eben auch die Eltern sich durch mehr (korrekte) Informationsbeschaffung einen besseren Überblick über das Hobby ihres Kindes (= PC bzw. PC-Spiele) machen sollten.
> 
> Aber wann und ob überhaupt so etwas jemals passieren wird, steht wohl in den Sternen ...




*unterschreib*


----------



## HanFred (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*



			
				Goddess am 22.06.2006 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Die "USK", "Unterhaltungssoftware Selbst Kontrolle", ist doch dazu da, eigenständig, und ohne "äussere Einflüsse" zu kontrollieren, und zu *bewerten* Die "BPSj" sorgt dafür, das Spiele auf dem Index landen, oder ganz einfach verboten werden. Wenn Schünemann die "USK" Bewertungen nicht passen, dann hat er eben Pech gehabt. Eine schärfere Kontrolle der "USK" von politischer Seite aus ist so sinnfrei, wie in der Wüste Heizungen verkaufen zu wollen.


ganz genau!  
es gibt dinge, in die sich nicht jeder einmischen muss und kann und soll.
da es im vorliegenden fall sowieso nur darum geht, dass sich der penner profilieren will, stellt sich die frage gar nicht erst.

auch Herb gebe ich recht. der verkäufer oder die verkäuferin übergibt die software, also hat sie gefälligst dafür zu sorgen, dass das auch korrekt von statten geht. es ist ja kein weltuntergang, wenn ein 15jähriger mal an ein spiel ab 16 kommt, aber 13jährige sollten eben _nicht_ so einfach an 16er oder 18er spiele kommen.
das ist nicht schwer, ich kenne genug verkäufer, die das immer freiwillig gemacht haben. sind die eltern dabei, werden die eben gleich schön aufgeklärt. oft sehr zum missfallen der sprösslinge, hähä.  
meistens sind eltern dankbar für den service. die paar ausnahmefälle, die ihn patzig von sich weisen (''geht sie gar nichts an!''), kann man getrost ignorieren... es sind sowieso keine guten eltern und der verkäufer kann ja nicht mehr tun als das.

wenn die händler entsprechend handeln und die eltern ein egewisse medienkompetenz aufweisen, gibt es diese diskussion sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## herrgros (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*



			
				HanFred am 23.06.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 22.06.2006 00:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung entspricht genau der von HanFred


----------



## ich98 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*



			
				Herbboy am 22.06.2006 01:44 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ABER man sollte die händler usw. besser kontrollieren. und mehr aufklärung bei den eltern - und zwar durch vernünftige gamer, nicht durch hetzerische politiker...



wie wars das in der Frage nicht gemeint?
Dann hab ich ja das falsche angehakt.


----------



## Frazi (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*

Die USK ist sowiso längst keine *freiwillige* Selbstkontrolle mehr. Sonst dürfte man ja auch Filme oder Spiele ab 18 schon unter 18 kaufen, wenn man sich nur selbst kontrollieren soll.
Also kann man, wenn die USK eh schon kontrolliert wird, auch noch stärker kontrollieren. Das macht dann auch keinen UNterschied mehr. Außerdem hält sich, wenn man sie nicht kontrolliert niemand daran.


----------



## XMasTree (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Halten Sie Innenminister Uwe Schünemanns(Niedersachsen) Idee, die USK stärker zu kontrollieren, für richtig?*



			
				Goddess am 22.06.2006 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Die "USK", "Unterhaltungssoftware Selbst Kontrolle", ist doch dazu da, eigenständig, und ohne "äussere Einflüsse" zu kontrollieren, und zu *bewerten* Die "BPSj" sorgt dafür, das Spiele auf dem Index landen, oder ganz einfach verboten werden. Wenn Schünemann die "USK" Bewertungen nicht passen, dann hat er eben Pech gehabt. Eine schärfere Kontrolle der "USK" von politischer Seite aus ist so sinnfrei, wie in der Wüste Heizungen verkaufen zu wollen.



In der Wüste wirds aber nachts ziemlich kalt!


----------

